
WikiLeaks Just Published Tons of Credit Card and Social Security Numbers - pak
http://gizmodo.com/wikileaks-just-published-tons-of-personal-data-like-a-b-1784140603
======
ZoeZoeBee
Truly surprised by the number of foreign donors. It appears that almost all
emails from postmaster@my.democrats.org are donations from outside of the US

------
kup0
Wait, why is this information in any emails to begin with? Isn't that security
nightmare to have that info included in emails?

------
Ben_Adams
So much from Wikileaks this week. First, they published 300,000 emails from
the Turkish President, Erdogan. Now they've published tons of credit card and
social security numbers. Good luck to them!

